# How long should we wait?



## jberenyi (Nov 23, 2010)

If you had to give your dog away like I had to recently, how long should you wait to visit him in his new home without compromising anything? We sure do miss our little boy but understand there may be a rule of thumb to follow. Thanks everyone 

PS. We talked to the new owner last night after 24 hours and he said my Rusty was a little confused about his surroundings and still feeling things out but he's doing well. We felt bad about the confused part


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't think there is an absolute rule, but I would give it a couple of weeks. It is understandable that Rusty is confused. His world his unfamiliar and upside down, but in time, he will adjust. I would use his new owner's feedback as a guide. IMO, I would give Rusty time to settle; otherwise, the confusion/process is prolonged. I think it's great you are able to have open communication with the new owner. I wish yall the best during this difficult adjustment.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

My two girlz, my current Vizslas, came to me at 22 months old (Tika) and 11 months old(Gunnr). Their previous owner passed away, which is why I got them as adults and not puppies.
It took me 2-3 months to get in the swing of things with them, but I'm going to qualify that by stating that they didn't really come from a family situation like yours, nor had as much socialization and training as Rusty has. I kinda started from ground zero with Tika, and Gunnr had been with a trainer. 
Both of the girls were very confused for awhile. New rules, new surroundings, new yard , electric fence. new people, oh yeah, and a cat.  It took them a few weeks to get the hang of the routine, and the rest of the first few months was just reinforcement.
Give Rusty a few weeks to get the lay of the land and adjust to his surroundings, then contact his new person and set up a visit to make sure all is as expected.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Only experience I've had is when I sent Bailey off to field trial training. The professional asked me to stay away a month until Bailey had bonded with him. After 6 weeks I went and saw him. It took about 5 seconds for him to figure out who I was.

But they will never forget you. You have a unique smell, sound and look. He will recognize you next week, next month, next year.

RBD


----------



## jberenyi (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for all your feedback everyone. I just got a picture sent to my phone of Rusty's first time in the big heated tractor cab watching out in the fields. If he was with us he would be at home sleeping on the sofa till I got home from work for his ritual run. Now at least he is enjoying a full day every day in the field with his new owner. I love you Rusty.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Having recently rehomed a 7 month old boy (My Astro), I would encourage you not to visit for at least two or three months, if at all. You will only stress the dog out by turning up and then leaving without him. It's more stress on the dog than you. So imagine how you feel and how much you miss him and think how he would feel with you coming to visit and then leaving him there again when you go. 

I know it's hard, but I would encourage you to just let the new owner bond with the dog and try and visit as little as you can manage, if at all. You dog needs time with the new pack to truly become part of it and bond closely with the new pack leader.

Out of sight is out of mind and that way, the dog will stress less.


----------

